# switching eggs



## citycowgirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi, 
I have one pair of birds that continually lay eggs and sit on them religiously but they have never been fertile.. So about 18 days ago another pair of my birds (who lay eggs but only sit on them about 3 hours a day) laid eggs and I decided to switch those eggs with the eggs my infertile pigeon's eggs.. Well they sat on them for 14 days and then stopped. The eggs we're due to hatch today and there were definitely babies in them. 

How come they stopped sitting on them a few days before they were due to hatch?


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

How far apart are the two different set of eggs laid? Often pairs abandoned eggs if it goes beyond the time limit it takes to hatch. They sort of count the days. On the average, it takes about 18 days to hatch. I've swapped eggs many times and usually within a day or two apart. Other than that, you are taking a risk.
So, how long did they sit on the eggs before you switched them?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

citycowgirl said:


> Hi,
> I have one pair of birds that continually lay eggs and sit on them religiously but they have never been fertile.. So about 18 days ago another pair of my birds (who lay eggs but only sit on them about 3 hours a day) laid eggs and I decided to switch those eggs with the eggs my infertile pigeon's eggs.. Well they sat on them for 14 days and then stopped. The eggs we're due to hatch today and there were definitely babies in them.
> 
> How come they stopped sitting on them a few days before they were due to hatch?


sounds like they were too far in their cycle for you to switch the eggs.. try keeping the switch with in the same day thur day 3 of both pairs laying.. you can hold eggs untill the foster pair lay their second egg and then do a switch.. but the held eggs have to be just layed and not sat on..kept in a cool place and turned a few times a day, untill a pair is ready for them.


----------



## citycowgirl (Feb 16, 2011)

I put the egg in too late, about 10 days after they laid their eggs.. I will try that, thanks. Is there any proper way to store the eggs and how long will they keep for?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

citycowgirl said:


> I put the egg in too late, about 10 days after they laid their eggs.. I will try that, thanks. Is there any proper way to store the eggs and how long will they keep for?


it is best to store the unincubated eggs in a cool place with the small side down.. turn them a bit a few times a day..after about a week of holding them, viability goes down..if they are fertile in the first place.. but I would try eggs older than a week just to see, it can't hurt to try.. esp if the pair is ready and you just do not want to throw out the eggs..


----------

